

CanvasPaint - Microsoft Paint clone done in canvas - nickb
http://www.canvaspaint.org/

======
enki
christopher clay who made canvas paint also is the designer of startup
<http://soup.io/> (kinda like tumblr meets friendfeed) which recently went
into beta.

------
ido
I don't like the anti aliasing with the magnifying glass. The whole point of a
zoom-in feature is to be able to see and edit single pixels.

~~~
tarkin2
i couldn't get that to work. firefox 2.0 here.

------
utnick
very cool

